
Cryptocurrency: How  to Profit from a Market Crash - qu4ntumturk
https://www.forbes.com/sites/cbovaird/2017/09/13/cryptocurrency-5-ways-to-profit-from-a-market-crash/#2ca7bce4494b
======
psyc
Yes, that about covers it.

